# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  syri dhe diabeti

## mendi1

dua  te  dije  nga ju  antar te  forumit pervec  terapis  s e syryt  me  laser per  ata  qe  kan  diabetin dhe  kan  plasaritje  te  eneve te gjakut  ne  sy ,a  ekziston edhe menyr tjeter  e sherimit  te  syrit  nga  smundje  pervec  rrezeve  laser  ,flm per  mirkuptim...

----------


## G.D

Kam frike se jo, nuk ka menyre me te perparuar se rrezet laser per mjekimin e syrit sot ne mjekesi kudo ne bote, por ju pyetni mjeket specialiste per kete pune. Ose shkoni pyesni tek forumi ketu me poshte i quajtur "Mjeku per Ju". Aty mund te gjesh ndonje specialist me te mire nga ne ketu per keto ceshtje.

----------

